
‘Hangxiety’: why alcohol gives you a hangover and anxiety - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jan/27/hangxiety-why-alcohol-gives-you-a-hangover-and-anxiety
======
null000
> These post-drinking feelings of guilt and stress have come to be known
> colloquially as “hangxiety”

This sounds like one of those made up terms that news articles always insist
exist, yet nobody ever actually uses in day to day conversation

~~~
sctb
And we have one for this already: The Fear.

